# Peace and Blessings



## Kraiguar (Oct 10, 2006)

I am happy to be a member of MartialTalk. I look forward to gaining more knowledge and understanding from students and teachers of the 
Martial Arts and Science.

Kraiguar


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Peace and blessings to you as well.  Welcome!    :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 10, 2006)

GM Smith,

Welcome to MT!

I look forward to reading your posts!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## matt.m (Oct 10, 2006)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

I look forward to your contributions.

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

Peace to you as well, glad you found MT.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 10, 2006)

Indeed, Welcome...


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome...You've come to the right place to learn and share..


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 10, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## donna (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting as well as peace to you!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kraiguar!  :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

I've never heard of your style (Kune Lop Sao) before.  If you have a moment, can you elaborate on it?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------

